# Virgin Balloon



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Got to work at 7.15 this morning and heard the familiar sound of a balloon burner. Then, suddenly, one of Sir Dickies toys rose majestically between the trees, and sedately drifted right across the estate...the clear, cloudless sky forming the perfect backdrop.....


----------



## Alex11 (Jun 8, 2012)

Superb Sir


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

In the 80's and 90's those things used to float over our old farm. They would often come from the west thinking they would set down in what had been a corn field. Frequently they would catch a thermal and be driven south towards a small lake. Then the sounds of them pouring on the vapour whilst trying to regain altitude. 

Anyway, nice photos. 

Later,

William


----------

